# Water change system



## Berylla (Mar 4, 2013)

I have an semi-automatic water change system that I built with PVC pipe. You can read about it here:

Many Hats of Me: aquarium

It's full of photos and videos. Enjoy!


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Well though out system! Very cool.


----------



## ZenMasterPaul (Mar 13, 2013)

Man that looks awesome, you must really like automation eh? How often does it do the change?


----------

